# Tegus temperament's



## numarix (Nov 4, 2011)

Between a male and female? We still don't know what we have til we can hold Jericho better.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

I would say depends on the tegus personality, I hear more people say males are more docile. Me personally my females are way more calm and tolerant than my male, then again my male has the mind of a columbian lol


----------



## numarix (Nov 4, 2011)

Hehe, So far Jericho is really skitish when we walk by the housing or pet him but like other posts say it will happen.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup, my red baby for whatever reason puppy tame from day one doesn't mind handling in the least. My extreme was skittish for maybe a month and now is handlable when she wants to be lol she's like a cat sometimes she wants attention sometimes she doesn't. My hybrid skittish as all hell unhandlable right now but has gotten less skittish with time I guess just very slow progress


----------

